

List of "Ask HN" posts? - Flemlord

Does anybody know where there's a list of "Ask HN" posts? I've seen it posted before on the site but my Google fu is weak.
======
iamdave
<http://ask.searchyc.com/>

~~~
Flemlord
Thanks.

